# (w) chaos termie heavy flamers (h) variuos



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

looking for 2 heavy flamers for my chaos termies. anybody want a trade?
let me know what ur after:victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

4 for sale
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/chaos-terminator-heavy-flamer-p-393.html


----------

